
IBM Nears Deal to Acquire Red Hat - Immortalin
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-10-28/ibm-is-said-to-near-deal-to-acquire-software-maker-red-hat
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18321884](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18321884).

------
timvisee
Interesting to see no comments praising this at all. I wonder what happened to
RedHat for them to make this decision.

------
qaq
time to invest into Ubuntu

